# One camera?



## usayit (Oct 24, 2006)

The "What camera do you regret selling the most" thread was interesting although I never sold anything (yet) so I don' have any regrets.  It had me wondering...  If you were forced to sell everything and keep just one camera from your collection, what would it be?  Lets assume that this will be the one and only camera/lens that you will have for quite a number of years.

For me, it would be a toss up between my Pentax 645 w/ 75mm lens or my Leica M3 w/ 50mm.  Probably my M3 since it should still be in good working condition even after I'm well into my senior years.


----------



## W.Smith (Oct 24, 2006)

usayit said:
			
		

> For me, it would be a toss up between my Pentax 645 w/ 75mm lens or my Leica M3 w/ 50mm.  Probably my M3 since it should still be in good working condition even after I'm well into my senior years.


It'll be helpful if there's going to be film and processing around then too of course.
Somehow I doubt that.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 24, 2006)

Same here, the Leica M3 and the 3 lenses I have with it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 24, 2006)

W.Smith said:
			
		

> It'll be helpful if there's going to be film and processing around then too of course.
> Somehow I doubt that.


 
The same line was used when the Polaroid came on the market. Somehow the film survived.  

There are places where you can buy odd size film for old cameras, such as J&C. They carry the now obsolete film sizes that were popular at the beginning of last century.


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 25, 2006)

I would keep the leica m6. No trouble parting with the digital gear, maybe a bit of trouble with the praktica because i've had it for so long, but I'd keep the leica.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 25, 2006)

This actually is an interesting question for most... For me it was a real event in my life...A few years ago I was told to go home and get my affairs in order.  I made a will then went into my then operating studio.  I realized that if my wife had to deal with it, she would just throw up her hands and call the goodwill.

So I began pearing down and selling.  In the end I found there was no camera I couldn't part with.  I sold everything of value.  Right down to the hot shoe adapters.  Then as time went on I decided that I might be around long enough to learn a few things.  totally different story.  When it gets down to it, there is no camera you cant part with.

Now I have a cabinet full of retro cameras with even more retro lenses.  If I had to sell all of them but one today, I would keep my nephew's speed graphic with both the 127 lens and the 170 or so lens I added from a kodak 3a.  I don't shoot a lot of pictures so it would be enough camera for me.

Since that really isn't mine, I might keep the camera I shot this morning.  An old polaroid 250 frame with a high end kodak consumer camera lens from the thirties.  It shoots 2x3 cut negs.  Again I don't shoot high volume so it would work find for me.


----------



## ladyphotog (Oct 25, 2006)

My Hasselblad 500CM and 80mm lens, without a doubt. And as long as the demand for film is there then they will keep making it.


----------



## Torus34 (Oct 26, 2006)

As I use the cameras I own, I'd keep the one for which I have the most lenses and accessories.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 13, 2006)

I haven't sold any yet...

I have... 9 or 10 of them. hehe


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 13, 2006)

Um, and I only have one, so I guess I'll keep my K1000


----------



## fmw (Nov 14, 2006)

I went through something like Mystery Scribe did when I closed my studio.  I sold the Mamiya RZ system and the Cambo view camera as well as the Tachihara field camera without too much difficulty.  The Nikon collection was hard to part with.  I had one of almost every body Nikon ever made (rangefinder and SLR) and about 60 Nikkor lenses.  I had some dandies - 500mm f4, shift lenses in two focal lengths, you name it.  I was particularly fond of my mint Ftn and my F5.  I had every model of the F2 ever made - one of the greatest cameras of all time.  The S Nikon rangefinders almost made me cry when I sold them.  I sold the Leica R6 and the Leica M6's (one black and one silver,) M5, M4 and the Leica lenses for them.  I kept a Nikon F100 and a handful of Nikkors just in case I would shoot pictures again.  I also kept a perfect, pristine, mint condition Leica IIIc and three lenses for it just to decorate the shelf.  And I kept the Olympus OM2 system my uncle gave me for sentimental reasons.  Then I quit  photography for half a decade.  

I got a Fuji S1 later on to do product photography for my web sites and used the handful of Nikkors I had kept with it.  I finally let the F100 go and said goodbye to film (well, I still have the Olympus.)  Recently, I replaced the S1 with a Nikon D50 - a whole lot better camera - and got new lenses for it.  I sold all but 3 of the handful of Nikkors and added a couple of DX zooms.  I started shooting recreationally - something I hadn't done for 20 years.

Wouldn't you know it.  Just last week I found a pristine Mamiya 645 on Ebay and bought it for a song and a cup of coffee.  Why not shoot a little more film?  What could it hurt?  I picked up a mint 45mm wide angle and a mint 150mm telephoto for it and I even found some film developing stuff in an old box.  I guess it never stops.  It just takes breaks and then comes back to break you.

If I could only have one it would be the D50 because I need it for my business and because it is so incredibly practical.  Why on Earth I amassed all those cameras is beyond me.  It must be a sickness?


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, Fred, you had some beauties! :heart: It's almost painful to think of parting with all that. Why couldn't you have been my neighbor when you were unloading all of that?? You'd have all my money and could still borrow the cameras!  

I don't have much in the way of gear, and only 2 outfits I use regularly - the Pentax MZ-S with several beautiful lenses, and my Mamiya 645 1000S, with 4 lenses. I love my Zeiss Ikon and my Super Isolette, but they don't get as much use, and several retro cams I play with periodically. If I had to choose, I suppose I'd keep my Mamiya - it's such a breeze to use and the glass is superb. 

But....I've only just begun to collect film cameras. I have a severe itch for a 4x5, probably a Tachihara. 



> Why on Earth I amassed all those cameras is beyond me. It must be a sickness?


No, no, no. Of course not! It's the natural action of a sound mind. :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 14, 2006)

Like my friend above I didn't shoot a picture for three years.  I was waiting for what the doctors all swore would happen, but it didn't so I thought, I always wondered why you couldn't make a 120 camera from a polaroid.

I bought one on ebay for about ten bucks and the saga began.  I have been cobbling cameras ever since.  AT this moment I have no idea how man cameras I have.  I know I have two cobbled together studio cameras for still life.  I have three with roll film I use as field cameras, at least one with a cut film back.  Various novelty things like the revere 127.  I even have a couple of really cheap digital cameras one of which I used to make the self portrait I posted here.  One 4x5 crown graphic with two lenses that I love to look at, but hate to shoot.

I even replaced my 35mm equipment with a minolta system.  I had never shot minolta and when someone offered to trade one with me I couldn't pass it up.  I have a house full of cameras now.

Photography is more than a hobby but less than a paying business.  It keeps my mind active.  If it werent for photography I wouldn't have anything that forces me to concentrate on the details.  Even digital doesn't do that as much as black and white self processed paper negatives or film ones.

Some of you old timers can relate to this.  This is what it takes to shoot even a paper negative.  This is pretty much what was done at the beginning of the craft as well.

1. cut the 5x7 paper to the right size.  I do it in a dark bag so it is really quite challenging to cut it square.

2. Load it into a film holder.  I usually only load one side. I most likely should shoot two shots but I'm still working on one shot one negative thing.

3.  Set up the still life objects and then the lights.

4.  Possition the camera about where it is in the correct position.

5.   Put in a focusing screen.

6.   set the shutter speed to time

7,   open the aperture wide.

8. adjust the focal length of the lens.  aka focus the lens to the film plane.

9. repossition the camera to adjust the image to cover the film correctly. and do the fine focus.

10.  Take a light reading at iso 2

11.  Evaluate the shutter speed; against the depth of field; against the camera shake to arrive at a setting I hope will work.

12. Remove the focus screen and replace it with the film holder.

13.  Remove the dark slide.

14.  Expose the film.

15.  Replace the dark slide.

16.  Put the film holder back into the bag along with the film tank

17.  Load the tank.   (I would stop her but im going to continue for those who have only shot digital.

18.  run tap water into the tank..  So that the developer when added will cover easily.

19.  Empty the water and add two ounces of paper developer and quickly turn the tank on it's side and begin to rotate the tank.  (Chemical saving method)

20.  After having rotated the take a couple of time set the timer.

21. constantly rotate until the timer dings.

22.  Pour out the developer and add tap water quickly to delute the developer left in the tank.

23.  Pour out the water and pour in the stop bath.

24. count to thirty then pour out the stop bath and remove the lid.  If there is a good picture replace the lid and add the hypo.  ie fixer.

Let it sit a couple of minutes, the wash the paper under running water a few seconds then put it in to soak while I check my email.  After  at least fifteen minutes I remove the negative and dry then scan it.

Now it after 24 the negative is too dark (over exposed) or grossly under exposed  begin again at step one.   

That's how you get in touch with the basics of the craft.  If i do that everyday for the rest of my life and don't screw it up too bad i don't need to many other mental exercise programs.


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2006)

Photography as therapy....I can relate.


----------



## fmw (Nov 14, 2006)

The Tachihara was a very nice product.  The fixtures and metal parts were a little thin and light but the wooden parts were truly beautiful.   It looked like a camera that would have been comfortable in the 19th century.  I spent some very nice days with it in some of the national parks.

I'm really very content with digital imaging.  I never used it as a pro because scanning digital backs cost around $30,000.  I think they still do.  I just shot on transparency film and scanned it on a film scanner.  But I really like digital compared to 35mm photography.  I miss the Nikons as a collection but not really as image makers.  The DSLR's equal 35mm image quality without a problem.  My only film use now will be the medium format Mamiya.  I see no reason ever to shoot film in a 35mm camera again.

I guess we're all crazy as soon as we buy one more camera than we need.


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2006)

mmmmm....Tachihara.... 

They're so purdy....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 14, 2006)

ah but a GURKIN now there is a camera


----------



## fmw (Nov 14, 2006)

I can remember people coming up to me in a national park when I was under a tree with a changing bag. They would ask "what are you doing with that black thing?" "I'm reloading film holders for the camera." "Why don't you get one like mine. The film comes in a cartridge and snaps right in. Couldn't be easier." "I'll have to look into that."

What motivates someone to take 80 lbs. of photo gear into the wilds to shoot things so inconveniently? You got me.

It sounds like you're having a lot of fun with the paper negs, Mystery Scribe.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 14, 2006)

I can relate to the wilderness.  I go to re enactments with the old cameras and become part of the show.  I want to find one of the old wooden box camera with barrel lens and tripod to take to them.  So far I haven't been able to find one for less than my last car cost.

it keeps me sane more or less.


----------



## JC1220 (Nov 17, 2006)

Tough question between two, I would have no problem letting my 4x5's go, but I would keep my Kodak Mastview 8x10. I would fight real hard to keep my Korona 12x20 as I could always make an 8x10 back for it!

As for carry 80lbs of gear into the woods... I've done it on a 2 week canoe trip which included 50 miles of portage, in the end it was a mistake as photographing was not the sole purpose of the trip, and you could see it in the photographs.  If you are going to do it, have it be the reason for the trip, take your time and get plenty of rest, the purpose and intent must be there to achieve quality results.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes i would think all that trouble would be hard to justify otherwise.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 6, 2006)

I've never sold any, but I regret losing a Rolleiflex TLR many years ago.


----------



## Claff (Dec 6, 2006)

This question got me thinking....   I love using the Canon for snapshots and stuff like that, and I'd hate to part with it just because when I go somewhere touristy it doesn't make me look like a total photo geek which can happen when hauling around the big ol Nikon. Plus the Canon always gives me vivid colors right out of the camera, its battery lasts for days, and I can reasonably control it better than the average point and shoot. Plus, it was free (the wife won it in a drawing at one of the conferences she attended).

But I guess if I were to keep up photography, especially action photography, there's no way I could give up the Nikon. I'll live with being labeled a photo geek if it means having a camera I can trust seven days a week and know (almost) exactly what I'm going to get every time I take it out.

It was a tougher decision than I thought it would be. Glad I don't have to actually make it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 6, 2006)

Patrice said:
			
		

> I've never sold any, *but I regret losing a Rolleiflex TLR* many years ago.


 
I feel your pain! :hug::   That's a tough loss...


----------

